# Sikhism A Religion ?



## nirmaljot (Sep 12, 2010)

sat shri akal to all 

Well Sikhism is not a religion. Baba Nanak said " Na hum Hindu Na musalman". He rejected the religions. Sikh means Learner , because everybody learn from his daily life. So, the Hindus and Muslims those who rejected religions came to Sikhism means only have a trust in one supreme power. 

What religions are ?? Nothing Just a divisions between humanity. What these religions gave us ? Only blood not a peaceful life.

Do Muslims have something extra then Hindus, Jews, or any Sikh has something extra ?

The processor of birth is SAME
Blood is........................SAME
Body is.........................SAME
Everything is .................SAME 
Everybody...................meet the death 
where we are different ??????????????

God made three ..Man..Women...Faggots......and he putt a difference. where ever god put difference he putted ....Who are we to say that we are better then the other people those who are also made by god ( supreme power )

This nature and animals are also god made ( he/she putted a difference )

Animals are better then us because the haven't makes any division between them but WE.

Shame on whole world and God give us whole world and one humanity.......earth we divided by Countries and humanity by religions , casts and races.  

Nao...I have read some talks between some Sikh boys and girls said that Can they marry in other religion or not ??

Know here I want to ask one thing. Do a baptised Sikhs following Sikhism ? No. At some place they also do compromise. 

Guru Gobind singh said " Manas ki Jaat sabhe eke pehchanbo " Consider all as a one race. 

Then tell me ....why cant any one love with any person and marry with him or her. Why ? why You see religion , caste, Race ????? 

Unless we will not quit a concept of religions , caste , Race from our minds this world in not gonna to be peaceful place .

90 % of problems on this world are due to these divisions makes by religions .

God is one We are one.

" Namastang Amajbe " hey god ! u dont have any religions ..by guru gobind singh 

then why we have ? w8in for your replies my dear frnds


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 12, 2010)

> 90 % of problems on this world are due to these divisions makes by religions .


LOL what a joke 1st and second world war had nothing to do with Religion.COLD war fought between Soviet and USA had nothing to do with Religion.Linguistic problems all over the world has nothing to do with  Religion.White racists attacking Indian students in Australia 
has nothing to do with Religion.Do you want me to continue?

Its funny how people come with statistics with no basis


----------



## consciousness (Sep 12, 2010)

Dear Nirmaljot,

I think the Sikh Religion came into being when the 10th Guru required his followers to wear the 5 K's and have a distinct identity. I don't think the 1st Guru started Sikhism.

It is true that Religious Fanatics have caused a lot of trouble. Cristopher Hutchins has written a book about it called--God is not Great.

I don't think Sikhism says that we are better than the rest, and our way is the only way.

As far as inter-religion marriage is concerned, Sikhism is a way of life. It is preferred that you marry someone who follows the same way of life.

Hundreds of Boys and Girls born into Sikh families have married non-sikh parteners. I don't see any hue and cry and no one is being stoned to death. 

You might be finding resistance in your case. I would recommend you read the "ASK DEEPAK" section at deepakchopra.com


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 13, 2010)

nirmaljot said:


> Kanwardeep you are block head person.....you are the frog on one well ....u cant see above den the well.



Here you go .You immidiately start using abusive language to people who don't agree with with your views and you talk about humanity .This is the type of mentality that create divisions in world and cause dispute.Stop doing dikhaawa of Humanity.



> I m not only talking about all religions .....beacuse religion make division .......hahahha.................I laugh on your mentality .......Hitler dint like to c jewish people ...he said jews have no rite to live........and u knw wht he did with jews . Oh sorry , u r the frog of one well....ok I tell wht he did......He kill above den 6 million jews gas ok...and overall he killed 2 crore people .......because his thinking was the Germans are best


Hitler killed jews and Slavs for Racial reasons not for religious reasons.Go and read history and you will found That Nazi army killed so many slavic people who are also christians.



> Nao...tell me....Y the muslims were fighting with sikhs..............come to current issues ......why 1984 bluestar took place ? , why 1984 sikh massacre happened, why 2002 muslim and other time muslim massacres in india occured , why why why ??


Where did I say That there are no disputes because of religions.I once read 
there are only 13% disputes because of religion.Others  disputes have nothing to do with Religion.Just Go and read about other disputes E:G Rwanda Genocide where 
8 lakhs people were killed .Was there any religious angle involved?

And BTW all Religions are not same.What similarilty you find in JIhadi Taliban Fighter and jain monk who don't believe in even killing an insect?



> Muslim says ...v will rule
> hindu says ...v will rule
> sikh says ....v will rule
> and other religions also say same


Atheists also say that v will rule



> if this division ( religion, cast, ) may remove....den doesnt matter who is ruling everybody will say ..yah we are rulling .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you really have great knowledge .By using abusive language You see all humanity I am really impressed.Keep on doing this So that admins of site will ban you quickly


----------



## ManinderSingh69 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dear Nirmaljot,

firstly, u must know the meaning of religion. religion is not division. Religion means following a path to reach to The Almighty. recall the word 'Panth' which means rasta/path. Majority of the people have forgot the real meaning of religion so looking at the majority, u felt that Religion means division. And, any Hindu/Muslim/Sikh etc. who goes against wat his religion asks him to do is not Hindu/Muslim/Sikh. People are wrong not the religions. 

2ndly, its good that u are concerned about humanity but when i read ur reply to Kanwardeep Ji, i really felt bad for the way u responded. I would had reported u abuse but din find the option. Gurbani padho te Samjho, fir dekho k kaun galat hai. Religion ya koi hor. Gurbani nhi padh sakde even then we can learn from the Lives of Guru and the Real Sikhs. Life of Dhan Dhan Shri Guru Amardas Ji shows how low a Sikh should be. many a times he gave the example of his humbleness. That was for us to learn from them and u look at ur reply. 20 saal di umar vich tainu lagda tu bahut syana ho gya? we are not here to fight but to discuss and learn from each other. 

I hope u will take it positively.   

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 13, 2010)

ManinderSingh69 said:


> Dear Nirmaljot,
> 
> firstly, u must know the meaning of religion. religion is not division. Religion means following a path to reach to The Almighty. recall the word 'Panth' which means rasta/path. Majority of the people have forgot the real meaning of religion so looking at the majority, u felt that Religion means division. And, any Hindu/Muslim/Sikh etc. who goes against wat his religion asks him to do is not Hindu/Muslim/Sikh. People are wrong not the religions.
> 
> ...



Maninder Singh ji

SSA

This is nothing new.I am on this site from past more than 5 years and the amount of abuse I received from the torchbearer of humanity and anti Religion people is huge.I just try to Reply them and immdiately they attack me for no reason.I had discussions with all the people muslims,hindu's  sikhs but very few get abusive .They all are polite and try to discuss things.I don't understand if this is the amount of tolerance these people have in their mind then how can they talk about humanity?


----------



## a.mother (Sep 13, 2010)

> Kanwardeep you are block head person.....you are the frog on one well ....u cant see above den the well.
> 
> I m not only talking about all religions .....beacuse religion make division .......hahahha.................I laugh on your mentality .......Hitler dint like to c jewish people ...he said jews have no rite to live........and u knw wht he did with jews . Oh sorry , u r the frog of one well....ok I tell wht he did......He kill above den 6 million jews gas ok...and overall he killed 2 crore people .......because his thinking was the Germans are best
> 
> ...




*nirmaljot ji , what kind of language are you useing???? 
     You know this not a teenager chat room teenage chating with teenage . When you don't know you are talking to well knowleged person ,and when they are may be your mom or dad's similiar age ,how can you talk to them in this manner . I know that this era young children born with lots of knowlege,but on this this site lot of people have plenty of knowlege and they are very much respected.
    I wish you understand my point.*


----------



## ManinderSingh69 (Sep 13, 2010)

SSA Ji,

yea, i saw ur stats so i can understand well. I felt bad coz being from Sikh religion, he responded this way. otherwise its fine. Parmatma saanu sab nu Sattbudhi deve, ehi ardaas hai. Its pleasure having here with people like u.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## nirmaljot (Sep 13, 2010)

sat shri akal to all 

I used this language..because Just read kanwardeep first reply to me .

I mentioned my views .my feeling...and kanwardeep made fun of my view by writing  ( LOL...........and...Its funny how people come with statistics with no basis )

wht this was ??? is dis rite.....so I had to use this language.

I knw wht language shud I use..........but He made my fun 

If I m wrong then just say your opinion with respect as I said in my first post ending........( w8in for your replies my dear frnds )

I gave respect but he dint ....so sorry I had to ...but it was necessary


----------



## nirmaljot (Sep 13, 2010)

Kanwardeep wht you are saying have No logic. 

atheist also say we will rule............atheist are ruling on world 

and I m not atheist .......I have a trust in supreme power only.

and then I said hitler killed jewish..........do u knw who are jews ? it is not any race it is religion.

and 
Tell me .....if religions are god made....then why god doesnt stamp a religion stamp on the head of born baby or some where else ?

dats why.......Muslims do SUNAT...........to stamp the person that he is muslim

and Bhagat kabir ji / baba farid ( I m confused ) said in Guru Granth sahib ....dat if only SUNAT make a muslim then how can you say that girls or womens are muslims. 

Religions are not god made...........

two types of religions that I thnk are

1 ) Religion which means good thinking , respect everyone , love humanity 
2 ) Religion which impose such rules on bodies.......like muslim Sunat ,beared, topi , hindus  Bodi, seven tilaks on body , sikhs baptised or to keep hairs

people can easily accept #1 but why peoples are not accepting #2 ?

tell me....and this time your language shud b polite as I used .....


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 14, 2010)

Nirmaljot Ji ,
      A few very good links on this topic , kindly go through them . This article was written some 112 years ago in 1898 still is very very refreshing 
http://www.searchsikhism.com/distinct.html
http://www.searchsikhism.com/hinduism.html
http://www.searchsikhism.com/islam.html
             Kindly go through them once shall answer most of your questions .


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nirmaljot 

Let me try to answer your questions first

Writing Lol is very minor things on forum and I called your statistics baseless because you write something which is not even remotely close to be true like saying 90% of Problems
are because of Religion.No one in this world is going to believe this statement..



> and then I said hitler killed jewish..........do u knw who are jews ? it is not any race it is religion.



I recomend you to read about Hitlers religious views.Nazi not only killed jews they also killed lots of Other people.Nazi's were against jews because of racial reasons not because of Religious reasons.One thing is very clear about Nazi's is that they were not hardcore christians and Religion was not even close to in there mind when they killed jews.



> Tell me .....if religions are god made....then why god doesnt stamp a  religion stamp on the head of born baby or some where else ?
> 
> dats why.......Muslims do SUNAT...........to stamp the person that he is muslim
> 
> ...



Whether Religion is god made or made The fact is Religion is their in this world.In guru granth sahib it is written that everything happens with god's will if there are Religions 
then it is God's will too.

Also There were lot of Hindu bhagats that rejected hindu practices ,but today there followers are hindu's.So many sufi saints rejected some practices of islam but today there followers are muslims,so in political environment of many places of world it is difficult to escape Religion.
Do You know the census of India is going on and any person including Atheists who is not going to describe his/her Religion will be considered as hindu,so any Indian citizen if he will shout that he does not belong to any religion will be considered as hindu.



> two types of religions that I thnk are
> 
> 1 ) Religion which means good thinking , respect everyone , love humanity
> Reference:: Sikh Philosophy Network http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=32206
> ...



I don't get your point ? There are people who accept 1) and there are people who accept 2)

You can easily find converted muslims,sikhs etc believing in sunat beard ,Amrit etc.Sometimes converted people are more hardcore follower of the religion in which they converted.So it depends on indivisual thinking


----------



## ManinderSingh69 (Sep 20, 2010)

nirmaljot said:


> Religions are not god made...........
> 
> two types of religions that I thnk are
> 
> ...



Its what u think and are may not be always right. wat say?? 
U are finiding it tough to keep hairs dat may be the only problem. no issues with that. Are u following other things asked in Sikh Religion provided u want to follow Sikhism??
ਚਰਨ ਸਰਨਿ ਗੁਰ ਏਕ ਪੈਡਾ ਜਾਇ ਚਲ
charan saran gur eaek paidda jae chal

ਸਤਿ ਗੁਰ ਕੋਟਿ ਪੈਡਾ ਆਗੇ ਹੋਇ ਲੇਤ ਹੈ ॥ 
sath gur kott paidda agae hoe laeth hai ||



nirmaljot said:


> 1 ) Religion which means good thinking , respect everyone , love humanity



U are wrong here. u can do all this without following any religion. Isn't it?? 

Waheguru Sattbudhi bakhshe (firstly to me)

take care.


----------



## Tim (Mar 10, 2011)

The article said that bloodshed is caued by seeing a difference in each other, wheather it be race or religion, and all example you sugested were caused due to race differences.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 10, 2011)

I am trying to piece together the flow of the discussion on this thread. Here is the opening statement



> sat shri akal to all
> 
> Well Sikhism is not a religion. Baba Nanak said " Na hum Hindu Na musalman". He rejected the religions. Sikh means Learner , because everybody learn from his daily life. So, the Hindus and Muslims those who rejected religions came to Sikhism means only have a trust in one supreme power.
> 
> ...



The reference to "faggots" should have been deleted with a warning to Nirmaljot. The use of negative labeling most often tells us that a person is more than willing to set up lines of division, in other words carve up the world in to I and the Other, making it much easier to get conflict started. Also very much a denial of the message of Guru Nanak. 

Next the writer says that it is religion that divides us. Following a comment by kds1980 ji who disagreed, Nirmaljot ji then became very abusive. The post should not have been allowed to stand. I have deleted it. 

However, a.mother ji did pick up on the lack of maturity and she did ask him to address his immaturity. 

At this point, I do not understand how the video in the last post fits? Ambarsaria ji, you may want to explain more explicitly for my benefit how the video and the threats posed by babas are related to the thread more directly. I am having an especially hard time connecting them to Nimaljot's issues, and what kds1980 ji had to say. 

Thank you.


----------

